# Mushroom/fungus ID



## Johnny Q (Oct 24, 2017)

Found this weird fungus out in the woods. The center looked like the surface of a bubble.


----------



## schmiggle (Oct 24, 2017)

That isn't a fungus, it's a slime mold. It's almost certainly a species of Stemonitis, and it looks something like S. axifera, but slime mold and fungus ID to species is usually impossible without a microscope.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## The Snark (Oct 27, 2017)

You really don't know slime mold until you cram your foot in your boot one morning....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

